# Best projector under $2000



## Gifford (Jul 10, 2011)

What is the best mobile projector for under $2000?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll have to define 'mobile' for us. What are you going to use it for? Keep in mind this is the _Home Theater_ Shack. :T


----------

